
The what, why, and how of transferring data to the US - DanBC
https://iconewsblog.wordpress.com/2016/08/04/the-what-why-and-how-of-transferring-data-to-the-usa/
======
DanBC
Max Schrem's case caused some change.

> If your organisation is still relying on Safe Harbor as the legal basis for
> transferring personal data to the US, you need to review your position. The
> law says you can only transfer data with adequate protection, and Safe
> Harbor is no longer considered to give that protection. Doing nothing is not
> an option.

